# Photo Tourny- Bokeh



## vroom_skies (Jun 28, 2008)

Alright guys & gals, the new tourny is Bokeh. Bokeh is what is out of focus behind the subject. Now the bokeh has to be produced by an unaltered lens only, no photo shop or "bokeh filters". Hopefully that all made sense.

Here is a link to Wikipedia for more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules: 
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Here is my entry:





Lets see them,
Bob


----------



## Geoff (Jun 28, 2008)

You should have done the HDR contest


----------



## theryaner (Jun 28, 2008)

duude i totally love bokehs!!!
ps. i didn't know what it meant until i followed ur link.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 28, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1010330 said:
			
		

> You should have done the HDR contest



Thanks, but I'd rather stick to this one 

Bob


----------



## theryaner (Jun 28, 2008)

laser beams pew pew.


----------



## kobaj (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha, I told myself I would get me a pretty new camera if I won a couple of these contests. Would Probably help if I entered more often, anyway, I call it 'resistors'.  
http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/7872/img0092ss0.jpg


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooooooh I have one to enter for this one with my new Tmount lens I just got an adapter for. Ill post it this evening! Good choice btw some of the categories have been a little stale lately.


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 28, 2008)

kobaj said:


> Haha, I told myself I would get me a pretty new camera if I won a couple of these contests. Would Probably help if I entered more often, anyway, I call it 'resistors'.
> http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/7872/img0092ss0.jpg



lol, awesome pic! You just won with this one


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's my entry:

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/482/img0740nf5.jpg


----------



## speedyink (Jun 28, 2008)

Oooh, this is a tough one...

I'll use this one for now

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC04080.jpg


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 28, 2008)

Heres Mine: http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a187/fighting_the_world/submitcopy.jpg


----------



## bass76 (Jun 28, 2008)

Is this ok vroom?  Let me know if its not, I have some more.
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/IMG_3350Medium.jpg


----------



## theryaner (Jun 28, 2008)

^ i think its fine


----------



## TFT (Jun 28, 2008)

http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/7266/picture001copyln1.jpg

A clothes peg


----------



## Punk (Jun 28, 2008)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/PB182118.jpg


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 28, 2008)

Punk said:


> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/PB182118.jpg



Somehow you always have the most unique looking pictures. This is fantastic!


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 28, 2008)

^ Agreed 



TFT said:


> A *rusty *clothes peg



Fixed ^


----------



## TFT (Jun 28, 2008)

Cheers my mate   my rusty, dirty, broken clothes peg is a work of modern art


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep, nice one TFT


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's mine: http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs25/f/2008/080/2/a/Macroburr_by_jordannb.jpg







Let's get the contest goin'!  There's 10 entries.


----------



## TFT (Jun 28, 2008)

That's 10 - where are you vroom


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 28, 2008)

That was quick.

I'll throw it up in a few, I need some food first.
Bob


----------



## Egon (Jun 28, 2008)

Dang, just missed it... I was going to use this one.




or this one


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, ive been waiting for this an just miss it 

but this is what i would have used, i'll just post a link since im not able to actually enter anymore.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2006/2390946941_f22e69d68b_o.jpg
or this one, I have so many with good bokeh it would have been a hard choice 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2004/2072786248_2144569360_o.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice pics there Mike


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Omar 
you can see all my pics in my Flickr link in my sig  

lll
lll
lll
V


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 28, 2008)

come on voting! lol


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 28, 2008)

Here it is:
http://www.computerforum.com/124134-photo-tourny-bokeh.html#post1010897

Sorry for the delay,
Bob


----------



## speedyink (Jun 29, 2008)

These things fill up to fast

I was thinking of changing my picture to this, but meh, I'll save it for another one


----------



## Punk (Jun 29, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Somehow you always have the most unique looking pictures. This is fantastic!





ramodkk said:


> ^ Agreed




Thanks


----------

